# Commercial building



## R2P (Feb 17, 2013)

Completed end of last summer.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice work.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice clean lines!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

good job, but why did you post the map?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Looking sharp!


----------



## R2P (Feb 17, 2013)

ewingpainting.net said:


> good job, but why did you post the map?


I'm just learning to use this site. The map was unintentional.


----------



## R2P (Feb 17, 2013)

cdaniels said:


> Nice work.


Funny thing, the map is we're my shop is not the location of the building.


----------

